# Yeah...Orange Belt!



## Kwiter (Apr 27, 2007)

Kwe sewakwekon, Hello everyone, my daughters excitedly returned from their training sessions yesterday with news they are graduating to Orange Belt in American Kenpo.

Huzzah

Congratulations Dom and Angie


----------



## masherdong (Apr 27, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 27, 2007)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 27, 2007)

Copngrats to your daughters!  You must be very proud.


----------



## chrismay101 (Apr 27, 2007)

Congratulations. 

All the hard work pays off


----------



## Cirdan (Apr 27, 2007)

Congrats. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MJS (Apr 27, 2007)

Thats great! Congrats!!!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 27, 2007)

Congrats, Dom and Angie! Keep up the great work!


----------



## kosho (Apr 27, 2007)

Thats great keep up the good work
 kosho


----------



## Tames D (Apr 27, 2007)

Kwiter said:


> Kwe sewakwekon, Hello everyone, my daughters excitedly returned from their training sessions yesterday with news they are graduating to Orange Belt in American Kenpo.
> 
> Huzzah
> 
> Congratulations Dom and Angie


Congrats. Do you find that they are inspired by each other and help each other in their training? My boys recently started AK and I'm hoping that they'll help each other to stay motivated, they really enjoy doing things together.


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 27, 2007)

Nia:wen kowa sewakwekon, Thank you everyone, they are 6 and 7 YO's , their Instructor usually splits them up in class actually. He creates 3-4 "Teams" and they are rarely on the same team. At home they take turns beating on Pads with me holding them, the older one definitely tries to help her sister espescially with kicking, My big one can kick well over her head while her sister is only able to manage stomach/chest high kicks without falling over ;-)

I recently got them some mats for home use as they tend to skip the summer as they are usally travelling too much for training.

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 27, 2007)

Congratulation to them, you must be one proud parent.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 27, 2007)

Very cool.

AoG


----------



## jdinca (Apr 27, 2007)

Way to go!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 27, 2007)

That's great!  Congrats to your daughters!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 27, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS*​


----------



## Yeti (Apr 27, 2007)

Way cool!
Congrats to both of them. 
They must be very proud and excited.


----------



## Carol (Apr 27, 2007)

Yay to Dom and Angie and yay to Poppa Kwiter!   

Congratulations all around!


----------



## jim777 (Apr 27, 2007)

Great news, congrats!

jim


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Apr 27, 2007)

Way to go! Them them to keep up the good work!


----------

